# Reg. MP's



## babyjoker (22 Feb 2006)

I tried to search this topic but could'nt find the answer I am looking for. Where are any Regular member MP's in the Lower Mainland of BC. The reason that I am asking is I am wondering if they will facilitate "ride alongs" -Who could I contact to answer some of these questions?

Thanks


----------



## MP 811 (23 Feb 2006)

I have heard of a lone Sgt at Jericho Beach, but that position has probaby been downsized.  I know as a meathead in Esquimalt, we would actually take a car on the ferry and head to Chilliwack to touch base with the troops, but thats about the extent of any regular force MP's in the lower mainland.


----------



## Dissident (28 Feb 2006)

Chilliwack is most likely the only place where MP's are posted permenatly around the lower mainland.

Call ASU Chilliwack and ask for the MP det.


----------



## Guy. E (28 Feb 2006)

(Sorry for the off topic)

I was under the impression that Chilliwack was closed.  ???

Who or what is based there?


----------



## MikeL (28 Feb 2006)

CFB Chilliwack no longer exists, but there is a Area Support Unit(ASU) still there, aswell as a Reserve Engineer unit. RCMP owns most of what used to be the CFB, theres also a High School on the grounds. During the summer theres Reserve BMQs an SQs run on the base.


----------



## Guy. E (28 Feb 2006)

Seen. 


Thanks, I was born in CFB Chilliwack.


----------



## nathen (1 Mar 2006)

the medics also train in asu chilliwack


----------

